# Complicated Immigration Situation, can anyone help?



## tinkerbell75 (Apr 6, 2008)

My sister is a Canadian citizen. She has lived in the USA since she was 6, 20 years ago, when our mom married an american. Her and her husband and kids are considering moving to Canada. I know she can move back quite easily (I did without having to do anything), but what about her husband and their two american born children? Her husband is a welder however he has no ticket, but abotu 10 years with one company. He's a very hard worker. Would only her husband have to go through immigration, or would the kids as well? My sister has been a stay at home mom since her kids were born and has no training or education nor desire to go back to work. They are more than welcome to stay with us for a couple of months until they got on their feet and found their own place, he had some time in at a new job. 

I have looked all over on the immigration site for Canada and this situation is so complicated I can't find an answer.

Oh, and does anyone know how long it takes to qualify for medical? And again, would all be able to get it, or just my sister?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your sister should probably contact the closest Canadian Consulate in the US to ask about the immigration procedure for her husband and the kids. It could depend on if she registered the children with the Canadian consulate when they were born. (They may have Canadian citizenship already - but I'm not sure of Canada's policy on these things.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

